# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  НДС исчисляет налоговый агент

## spk27

Всем приветы.

Подскажите,  как в 1с v77 добавить возможность выбора в счете в налогах?

Там есть: 
1. Без налогов
2. НДС сверху

Надо добавить строчку:
"НДС исчисляет налоговый агент"

или может быть это как то вообще по другому делается?

Спасибо.

----------


## Fltr

> Всем приветы.
> 
> Подскажите,  как в 1с v77 добавить возможность выбора в счете в налогах?
> 
> Там есть: 
> 1. Без налогов
> 2. НДС сверху
> 
> Надо добавить строчку:
> ...


Вам нужна внешняя печатная форма, где про НДС будет написано, как вам нужно.
Типа такой: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/957733/

----------


## spk27

других вариантов нет? только внешняя печатная форма? есть такие формы в открытом доступе?

----------


## Fltr

> других вариантов нет? только внешняя печатная форма? есть такие формы в открытом доступе?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3njn/24hqrYewJ
Здесь внешняя печатная форма счета, в ней можно дописать "НДС определяется налоговым агентом"
Форма предназначена для Конфигурации Бухгалтерский учет 4.5.
Нужно скопировать ее в папку ExtForms\PrnForms вашей информационной базы.

----------


## spk27

С формой понятно. Но тогда получается, что на все будет писаться  "НДС определяется налоговым агентом". А надо чтоб был выбор: "без ндс" и  "НДС определяется налоговым агентом".

----------


## Fltr

> С формой понятно. Но тогда получается, что на все будет писаться  "НДС определяется налоговым агентом". А надо чтоб был выбор: "без ндс" и  "НДС определяется налоговым агентом".


Может это подойдет?
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/22yQ/3Maj4r33p
https://www.sibeaz.ru/st_podkluch_vnesh_otchot.shtml

----------


## spk27

думалось, что можно как-то в конфигураторе дописать... в общем, решение получилось переходом на 8.3.

----------


## volosatikWes

Добрый день, такой вопрос: есть 2 фискальн.чека сегодняшним числом, один на сумму 648 грн в т.ч. НДС-108 грн и второй - на сумму 199,98 в т.ч. НДС-33,33 грн.
Понятно, что по первому чеку с налоговым кредитом пролетаем....А как со вторым?

----------


## Alekceunom

подскажите кто знает, на предприятии есть сайт кот. еще не введен в эксплуатацию, и не известно когда будет введен, мы можем отнести в НК суммы по НДС, которые уплачены за аренду сервера для сайта?

----------

